# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Κόμβος trimitsos2 #21472

## trimitsos

Εξοπλισμός:
Routerboard 433UAH
Interfaces: x2:R52n-M / x1:R52
Antennas: πιάτα: 
-X-treme 80cm 
-Nova 75cm
-Gibertini 60 
(feeders: GAS)

UPS (coming soon...)

BB-Links:
1. 21472-4084 chrismarine
2. 21472-19423 anubis
3. 21472-18250 balco31-2
4. Μελλοντικά θα μπει και AcessPoinτ

Μετά από 6 χρόνια σύνδεσης στο AWMN ως ταπεινός Client, με τον κόμβο του Γιάννη (Johnkast) στο Κερατσίνι,
τον οποίο κιόλας ευχαριστώ θερμά για όλα, μετακόμισα πλέον (11/2014) στους Άγιους Ανάργυρους και είμαι ενεργός ΒΒ κόμβος με 3 links.


Να πω εδώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Χρήστο (Chrismarine), για όλη την ταρατσοβοήθεια στα σκαναρίσματα-κεντραρίσματα,
τα σετάρισμα των ρυθμίσεων του ΒΒ Link και όχι μόνο. Επίσης στον Θοδωρή που παραχώρησε ένα πιάτο και πολύ γρήγορα κάναμε το Link διπλό!
Επίσης ο Κώστας (Gas) ο οποίος βοήθησε και στις ρυθμίσεις από μεριάς του αλλά παρείχε κ εξοπλισμό όπως feeders, RB, miniPCI Καρτες, πολύτιμες γνώσεις… κ πολλά άλλα!
Τέλος έχω να καταθέσω πως το κλίμα του AWMN στη νέα «ασύρματη γειτονιά» δεν συγκρίνεται με ότι εικόνα είχα παλαιότερα για το δίκτυο.
Τα μέλη εδώ είναι δεμένα κ μπράβο παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεται ο ένας για τον άλλο.
Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν!



Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread, στους Υποψήφιους Αx/Βx κόμβους.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## trimitsos

και μερικές μαζεμένες φωτογραφίες

----------


## trimitsos

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση σε μία κάρτα απο R52 σε R52nM μαζί με το αντίστοιχο MMCX pigtail.
Έτσι, το Link με τον anubi#18250 είναι γυρισμένο πλέον σε N.

Τέλος έγινε ένα Scan για τον 2illion και ένα για τον Minoa (που είναι γείτονας) αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.

Όλα αυτά με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φανταστικού φίλου Chrismarine!

ΥΓ. Χρήστο περιμένουμε τη φωτό απο το ΣΚΑΛΟ-ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ!!!

----------


## chrismarine

οπότε τώρα έχεις 2 λινκ σε Ν 4084 και 19423 !! απίστευτο εάν κρίνουμε από την οπτική σου λόγω ύψους 
Σκαναραμε επίσης και για τον malwnako-2 αλλά δεν !

----------

